# Rocky Mountain - Mountain Goat?



## dsch74 (12. September 2007)

Eine Frage an Euch:

ca. Anfang der 90er Jahre gab es mal ein Hardtail-Bike in Sicht-Aluoptik?
Es hatte kein normales Rahmendreieck, sondern einen verstrebten Rahmen.
Weiß jemand, was das für ein Bike war? 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## flyingscot (12. September 2007)

Du meinst nicht vielleicht das GT Zaskar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dsch74 (12. September 2007)

nein, das war es nicht.
das bike, das ich meine wurde damals in der "bike" vorgestellt oder getestet.
der rahmen war noch verwinkelter als bei gt...


----------



## Clemens (13. September 2007)

dsch74 schrieb:


> nein, das war es nicht.
> das bike, das ich meine wurde damals in der "bike" vorgestellt oder getestet.
> der rahmen war noch verwinkelter als bei gt...



Kann nur das Magma M1 gewesen sein!


----------



## dsch74 (13. September 2007)

Wie schaut das aus - hast Du da Links??


----------



## Breezler (13. September 2007)

Das ist das einzige was ich gefunden hab


----------



## dsch74 (13. September 2007)

nein - es war ein hardtail!

trotzdem danke!


----------



## Breezler (13. September 2007)

Eben schoss mir noch Alpinestars durch den Kopf


----------



## metallum (13. September 2007)

Mir fallen von Rocky das Cirrus

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2580&d=1010134842

und das Wedge

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14902&d=1035604922

ein.

Ein paar andere Modelle hatten ähnliche Rahmenkonstruktionen, schau Dich doch mal im Rocky-Classic-Forum um.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10733

Wenn es ein Rocky war, was Du suchst, wirst Du es mit Sicherheit dort finden.


----------



## dsch74 (13. September 2007)

das cirrus war es!! vielen dank für eure mühe!!


----------

